# recognizing folders in "My TiVo Recordings"



## mtaylor924 (Feb 20, 2008)

When using TiVo Desktop and the ability to transfer shows and video files back to the TiVo, my TiVo really should mirror the folder structure I have set up in the "My TiVo Recordings" folder.

As it is now, all the video files show up in one long list, even though they are divided into subfolders and linked (shortcut) folders on my PC. Right now it takes forever to scroll through the incredibly long list of video files to find the one I want. If TiVo properly recognized the folder structure, it would take me only seconds to find the video I want and start transferring from the PC.

Will this be included in Desktop 2.6 and the next TiVo SW update? It should be!


----------



## wtb (Dec 15, 2000)

That was one thing I liked with Galleon.


----------

